# Best bait this time of year



## LoveBigCats (Sep 8, 2009)

I am just wondering what everyone is having luck with this time of year. I have been using livers, live gills, gill heads, nightcrawlers, shad and nothing seems to be working real well. Is there a good bait for a certain depth?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

LBC, what types of water are you fishing? Lakes, ponds, rivers? and for channels, flatheads, bullheads or blues. Shore or from boat? Lots of variables but in my river fishing, you just can not beat fresh shad for bait, year round!

Let us know more info and I am sure youll get some help!

Salmonid


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm no expert at cats but last week I caught a 30" channel cat, it hit a big double jointed musky lure trolled at 12' depth in 25FOW. aggressive bugger he was, there's a photo I posted in the thread titled (anyone having luck at Westbranch)


----------



## LoveBigCats (Sep 8, 2009)

I fish mainly lakes and rivers from shore. I have started to fish more of the scioto and hoover dam. Not much luck, mainly just small ones.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Lately they've been hitting crawlers, live creek chubs, and cut shad.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Cut shad is tough to beat. Skipjack and Mooneye are right up there as well.


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like you're using the right baits. Maybe try different locations. This time of year i tend to fish deep holes in the day and fairly shallow to mid-depth areas near cover at night. Put fresh bait on every half hour or so if you're not getting bites as well. Lately i've been getting the most action for channels on Cut gills. The heads working best but i've been getting action on filleted sides too. Use the biggest/fattest gills you can get. They're bloodier and put more scent out in the water.


----------



## LoveBigCats (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah i think i need to try some deeper spots. but excited to try my homemade bait. these days gotta try anything!


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Shrimp has been the ticket for me this year. I've caught over a dozen with it. The largest was 28".


----------

